# I need a bartender



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

1LuvHalloween said:


> So I would like to hire a bartender for my party this year, but I have no idea how to go about doing this. I was thinking of craigslist but Im a little afraid of finding someone and they end up being a little scary. Im a new Mom so i dont hang out at any clubs or bars and I dont know any bartenders. Any ideas?


Go into a really nice resturant in your area (that has a bar). Typically, the high end resturants aren't going to hire somebody that would embarrass them. Good luck.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

We were planning on hiring one this year & I did found a couple on craiglist. I found ones that had the proper certification & good references. Give it a try.


----------



## Eek (Aug 8, 2009)

Bartender for a Halloween Party? Sounds like one hell of a gig. If I wasn't so hell bent on my own party I'd volunteer. My suggestion, call a caterer. While they may not bar tend themselves, they typically have a few on call in case a party calls for it. Talk to them and see what they recommend. They may be able to let you in on who the good ones are vs. the 'meh.' I know this, because Tyler knows this.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Whenever I need to hire extra help for something, I contact the university.
Students always need extra money and work pretty cheap.
But then again I live in the netherlands. Here salaries are based on age and not on the job or experience.

MsM


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Just be sure to get a good one.Even out in resturants they have terrible bartenders.I do my own sort of bartending meaning I mix up pitchers of different drinks usually 4 and have them ready to go.I always have the staples coke-sprite-vodka-rum on hand and the freezer cans of pina colada-strawberry daquries-margiritas and some of the ready to serve drinks they sell.I also print out alot of recipes from the net to try.I mix them thru the year and try them because most of the time I have to change the ingredents or measurements.Most of the time I rarely have to fix a drink they normally like the drinks I have plus we do a keg.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

You could contact a bartending school and see if they have some sort of bulletin board where you can post an ad. Or if they can ask around for you.


----------



## mightykoellers (Sep 21, 2009)

*Halloween bartender*

You could ask some of your friends, they may know of some good bartenders or even be friends with someone who does that.


----------



## mightykoellers (Sep 21, 2009)

*Halloween bartender*

You could also try some of these recipes, they're fairly simple and we've used some ourselves. Spirits You'll Want at Your Halloween Party - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi there. I work for a caterer in Illinois south suburbs and there is a bartender on staff. I've asked permission to give you the caterer's number. I will PM you with the info.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

We got our bartender through our caterer. They always have ones available. Or as suggested, try a waiter at a restaurant. If they can make enough money, they'll take your job for the night.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

do u know any kids(21 and older please) looking for some extra dough..try the local campuses bulletin boards..c what u can come up with there...sometimes u can find what u r looking for and cheaper 2??


----------

